# Google Wallet, Skyrocket and Hercules



## Wilsonium (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone gotten Google Wallet to work on their Skyrocket or Hercules (AT&T i727 and TMO T989)? If so, please let us know how you got it working. I'm interested to know how you got around the lack of a secure element in the phones.


----------



## trell959 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've seen in a couple forum where people have gotten it to work on the ICS leak.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Player90247 (Apr 1, 2012)

For the moment, Google Wallet will not work on the T989. The Nexus S, contains chip PN65N (with embedded secure element ), Google Wallet looks for this. The T989 contains chip PN544 (without embedded secure element). Its possible there might be a fix (if mobile companies support it) with an upgrade of the SIM Card.


----------

